# Ugly Stik Heaver



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

12' XH casting rod. USBWBSF2550C122 6-12 lure WT. 25-50 lb test

These are the specs. Prefer to meet, will travel some. In Raleigh area, go to Wilmington and OBX regularly.







$40 or $55 shipped. Light use, rod is in good shape.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I am interested and should be coming to raleigh one day next week. My office is on Tryon. Are you available during the day


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

I think I can make that work. May have to be a little flexible on time but can make it happen. PM me email or phone for text.


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Still for sale


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Bump


----------



## GotBait? (Nov 20, 2008)

I will take the rod I can pick up late sunday or monday evening


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Sounds good. Headed back from OBX Sun morning.


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Sold


----------

